# peptides



## Lavey (Mar 4, 2015)

Ill be honest guys & hopefully Ill get some answers from qualified members.
I don't know shit about peptides & personally considered  them junk like prohormones. Im pretty well educated on cycling but learn more all the time. I keep hearing about peptides & Im now questioning the fact that I might be missing out.

Like I stated I consider peps & prohormones to be shit. Nasty sides with little gains. That was my opinion until the last few months when I know someone or hear from respected posters how they are making legitimate gains off this shit I thought was a waste of time & money.

So I have been doing some research & to be honest its overwhelming & I'm lost. Way too many options & its frustrating.
I want every advantage possible so I'm now opening my eyes & want to learn more about peps.

Magnus brought up frag 176-191? He stated its good for visceral fat around the abdomen. Now that sounds promising & coming from a vet I'm all ears. So I have been researching that one a bit but Im still lost. I keep fairly lean in the off season & that particular pep has my interest. 

Can those of you who have used that frag fill me in on your personal experience with it plz? Not looking to be spoonfed - I have been looking it over lately & want some honest feedback on frag176-191...

Im not looking to add something to my arsenal if its filled with nasty sides and minimul gains with extra injections.

For the record I run GH year round & use plenty of slin - So if that weighs in on the factor I need to know.
Thanks for anyone taking the time to teach a dog new tricks.

interested in any peps that help with the little stubborn fat - lean mass - strength...Ty


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 4, 2015)

The most important thing with most peps is timing.  I'm not a huge fan of stims so if I can find a sub for clean I will.  Frag is great if you do it right.  I think it works great with dnp.  Ghrp2 & 6, and iPad are great gh releases when used with mod 1-29 every 3 hrs. BPC-157 and tb500 are fantastic healing peptides.  Mt2 will make you black as Shit and igf will kean you out and fill you up.  Pick your poison!


----------



## Lavey (Mar 4, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> The most important thing with most peps is timing.  I'm not a huge fan of stims so if I can find a sub for clean I will.  Frag is great if you do it right.  I think it works great with dnp.  Ghrp2 & 6, and iPad are great gh releases when used with mod 1-29 every 3 hrs. BPC-157 and tb500 are fantastic healing peptides.  Mt2 will make you black as Shit and igf will kean you out and fill you up.  Pick your poison!



Im currently running a fairly lean bulk - what pep or combo would you suggest? No need to fill me in bc Ill do the research. Ty.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 4, 2015)

If that the case I will get you some great reads.  Got to do some digging.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 4, 2015)

Curious to see what you think Lavey.
I am still a believer anabolics #1 and then hgh.
Not an hgh releaser.
Guys now days seem to use them more and more, with new ones
Always popping up (like pro hormones... Good example)
I have been watching racepicks thread at pro muscle.
Very curious to see his opinion in the end as well
As the IGF scores.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 4, 2015)

*peps*

Good morning . First off prohormones are much more closely related to aas than peps are.Peptides are something I am not well versed in.
I will say this where I  thought probably bs early on I now feel differently.There are several pro guys i've spoken with directly that
are really up on peps. My own limited experience with peps has been 
very positive. MT2 man wish we;d had that one 30 yrs ago. it works.
Thymosin beta or tb500(spellings) I started noticing joints responding well. Way less aches and pains . My body just feels functionally smoother.I will be digging deeper into peps as I feel while like Rajj
aas are numero uno. peps I believe will be a not to distant runner up.
Another good viable tool for athletes. I think they will commonly used 
20 yrs from now in mainstream medicine.
Ah forgot I did try triptorelin 100mcg about 18 days ago.
That one really got my attention. So far so good. 
thx, T..............


----------



## Lavey (Mar 17, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> Curious to see what you think Lavey.
> I am still a believer anabolics #1 and then hgh.
> Not an hgh releaser.
> Guys now days seem to use them more and more, with new ones
> ...



I'm a believer anabolics - GH & slin is all I need & after plenty of research I don't feel peptides are on the menu. Im just not sold on them & feel confident w/ the basics. For some reason I dont trust them and will let you cats who use them do your thing.


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 18, 2015)

If you are using anabolics with GH and slin I think you or anyone else is pretty much set!  In the absence of GH though I think GHRP's and GHRH's work decently well.  You DO have to pin pretty frequently though to get maximum effect.  I would compare doing GHRP2/Mod-GRF every 3 hours to about 4-6IU actual GH in efficacy.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 19, 2015)

In the "Ask B-Boy" thread he said he gets better results from peptides than GH, except for pharm grade.

A pretty popular combo is GHRP-2 and CJC-1295 no dac. After  intensive research that's what I settled on.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 19, 2015)

I would think that the risk to benefit ratio with peptides is better also. Your manipulating yourb natural process and not introducing synthetic GH. Just a thought.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife is hooked on mt2 in the warmer months.  Everyone says I am not married to a caucasian, but an Middle Eastern or Hispanic woman just by her color.  It makes her dark as hell.  I have seen her even start to get too dark for my own taste.  I use it some too in the summer, and it can completely change your color to a very dark bronze.  Crazy how well that stuff works.  You will feel it hit about 10 or 15 minutes after pinning.  I feel flushed and turn red for a little bit.  It just makes her horny.  Lol


----------

